# Is rainbow poplar any different mechanically from regular poplar?



## milkbaby (Nov 24, 2017)

I googled but almost nothing except wood database seems to say whether rainbow poplar (mineral stained poplar) is harder or "stronger" than regular poplar (tulip poplar). Does anybody here have experience and know if there is a difference? Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> I googled but almost nothing except wood database seems to say whether rainbow poplar (mineral stained poplar) is harder or "stronger" than regular poplar (tulip poplar). Does anybody here have experience and know if there is a difference? Thanks!



I do not think so.

Check Hobbit House Wood

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 25, 2017)

No, there is no difference. It's just a color change

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 25, 2017)

@Mike1950 and @phinds thank you both for the quick and definitive replies!


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 27, 2017)

Just as others stated, but it does make some beautiful bowls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2017)

bamafatboy said:


> Just as others stated, but it does make some beautiful bowls.


Yeah, but the colors fade over time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

